

Event: YC Applicants Unite - aelsheshai

Couple other YC applicants for Winter 2011 (some rejected, some accepted) are getting together to have drinks and swap interview war stories at Red Rock tonight. If you’re still in town join us at Red Rock around 7:00 PM in Mountain View.  This is an open invite not organized by YC, so spread the word to anyone else who applied or just vote this up.<p>Meetup Details: 
What: Meetup for drinks
Who: Any YC applicant for Winter 2011 still in the Bay
When: 11/20/2010 @ 7:00PM
Where: Red Rock: 201 Castro Street, Mountain View, CA 94041	
http://maps.google.com/maps/place?cid=4140843673288073926<p>-Alan
======
tbrooks
Downstairs or upstairs?

